# [Gelöst] [Win10] Datenaustausch zwischen 2 PCs im (W)LAN



## OdlG (19. August 2018)

*[Gelöst] [Win10] Datenaustausch zwischen 2 PCs im (W)LAN*

Hallo,

ich habe seit kurzem ein Problem mit meinem Win10 Netzwerk. Ich habe zwei Laptops, die sich per WLAN mit meinem Router verbinden und bis vor kurzem über freigegebene Ordner Daten austauschen konnten. Dies funktioniert leider nicht mehr und ich möchte endlich mal nach Rat fragen.

Bisher haben beide PCs mit aktuellem Win10 mit den selben Freigabeeinstellungen Ordner freigeben können, sodass der andere PC auf diese zugreifen kann. Ich habe die Netzwerkerkennung auf beiden aktiviert, Kennwörter deaktiviert und die gewünschten Ordner an den Benutzer "Jeder" auf Lesen bzw. Lesen+Schreiben gestellt. Meistens haben sich die PCs erkannt und ich konnte zügig große Datenmengen bewegen. Ohne für mich erkennbaren Grund erkennen sich die PCs weder gegenseitig noch sich selbst im Netzwerkfenster des Windows Explorer.

Habt ihr Tipps, was ich probieren kann?

Danke und Grüße
OdlG


----------



## fotoman (20. August 2018)

*AW: [Win10] Datenaustausch zwischen 2 PCs im (W)LAN*

Das hört sich doch sehr nach dem üblichen Problem von Win 10 1803 an, bei dem MS die Nutzung der MS-Propritären "Heimnetzgruppe" entfernt hat.

Einfach eine "altmodische" Workgroup einrichten und schon geht alles wieder wie zu Win 2000/XP Zeiten.

Access Denied
[gelöst] Windows 10 Netzwerk o.Heimnetzgruppe herstellen, 1803 & Freigaben u. Verbindungen
PC wird im Netzwerk nicht angezeigt / gefunden Windows 10 1803 [Loesung] [Update] | Deskmodder.de

Denkbar ist natürlich auch, dass Dir irgendein (nutzloses) Internet-Security "Tool" die Firewall geschlossen hat oder dass sich das Heimnetzwerk auf "öffentlich" verstelt hat und damit die Windows-Firewall zu macht.


----------



## OdlG (20. August 2018)

*AW: [Win10] Datenaustausch zwischen 2 PCs im (W)LAN*

Danke, das war tatsächlich das Problem. Der Dienst [FONT=&quot]Funktionssuche-Ressourcenveröffentlichung muss gestartet werden auf beiden PCs. Allerbesten dank für den Hinweis! [/FONT]


----------

